# 33 Willys Pro Touring coupe! pics...



## Pro Fleetline (Jan 25, 2012)

Willys coupe built out of tradition of the normal Willys style of orginal or pro streeting or a gasser into a version that would carve some cannons and hustle down a quarter mile just an fun build to be a lil differant!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the Edelbrock heads, and the Holley carbs. Are those fuel rails made from bent guitar strings, thick wire, or other metal object? Very cool as always. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Pro Fleetline (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks the fuel lines are braided with detail master fittings on them also a mix of aluminum. For the log and for the two stage fogger


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Another fine build... One observation: I think this one might go down as having the narrowest rear axle on record! Looks to me like there's just about enough room between those monster meats out back to slip a driveshaft between them!


----------

